# Tivo design history



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Are there any articles on the web anywhere relating to Tivo's interface design?

I found this on the remote (from Gizmodo)
http://*******.com/5h6m9h
this on how the design team was managed for later revisions http://homepage.mac.com/rfulcher/upa2006/

But I've not never seen anything on how the original Series 1 interface was designed and what happened to the team (what they went on to do next)

Tivo remains a device that is a complete pleasure to use - a new user can pick up the remote and very quickly use almost all the functionality. The only other two devices i can think of that feel the same are the iPod and the old Nokia Navi-key phones.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Well TiVo's design origins are on the Blue Moon video 

http://www.linkedin.com/in/rachelgarb
Leaves TiVo in 2005 for google!

Alex Liston is still senior UI designer at TiVo

Donna has left TiVo for her own company?
http://donnaslote.com/

ReplayTV's UI was good in 1998, as were Palm PDAs, and the upcoming UI of the Palm Pre looks excellent! Windows 7 is pretty too.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

cyril said:


> Well TiVo's design origins are on the Blue Moon video
> .... as were Palm PDAs.


I agree - i've never found a PDA that was a satisfactory as my old Palm Tungsten. The V was a better form factor and had better battery life but the Tungsten was colour and snappier.

What's the 'Blue Moon' video?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I can't find it on the tivo site anymore - the link doesn't work


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Love the Blue Moon video!
If the program cannot be found it can simply be wished for


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

As if by magic:
http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2009/03/a-lengthy-interview-with-margret-schmidt-of-tivo.html


----------

